
Phising disguised as forum thread (don't click the link) - whereistimbo
https://cw.aholst.ru/books/?q=this%20phising%20disguised%20as%20forum%20thread%20(don%27t%20click%20the%20link)&enc=0&id=432&utm_source=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&utm_term=dG1uSFhDejE3Ti9lL1QzVk1sbkJnQjQ1bXhha0QvaUpCL2hOTVFrNTk2aWszNXlRVnFoM2dJbDZpZWxHeHFKKzFTVVJQUElFQ1dTakpPcmRET1RTZlE9PQ==&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fcw.aholst.ru%2F66&pk_campaign=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&pk_kwd=dG1uSFhDejE3Ti9lL1QzVk1sbkJnQjQ1bXhha0QvaUpCL2hOTVFrNTk2aWszNXlRVnFoM2dJbDZpZWxHeHFKKzFTVVJQUElFQ1dTakpPcmRET1RTZlE9PQ==&tk=0
======
whereistimbo
If somehow the web doesn't work anymore:
[https://archive.vn/QPcaB](https://archive.vn/QPcaB)
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200908082703/https://cw.aholst...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200908082703/https://cw.aholst.ru/books/?q=this%20phising%20disguised%20as%20forum%20thread%20\(don%27t%20click%20the%20link\)&enc=0&id=432&utm_source=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&utm_term=dG1uSFhDejE3Ti9lL1QzVk1sbkJnQjQ1bXhha0QvaUpCL2hOTVFrNTk2aWszNXlRVnFoM2dJbDZpZWxHeHFKKzFTVVJQUElFQ1dTakpPcmRET1RTZlE9PQ==&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fcw.aholst.ru%2F66&pk_campaign=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&pk_kwd=dG1uSFhDejE3Ti9lL1QzVk1sbkJnQjQ1bXhha0QvaUpCL2hOTVFrNTk2aWszNXlRVnFoM2dJbDZpZWxHeHFKKzFTVVJQUElFQ1dTakpPcmRET1RTZlE9PQ==&tk=0)

